# Attempting to play downloaded recordings results in login loop



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Trying to use the Android app on a Google Nexus 6. 

This has happened to me twice now. I have a few recordings downloaded for a trip. I watched a few hours worth on the plane to London and now any time I try to play any of the others, I get thrown back through the sign-in process. 

It doesn't matter which recording. It doesn't matter if I am online or not - - if not, I'm told to connect to the network. Rebooting the phone doesn't help. Clearing the app cache causes the app to complain that the recordings did not come from my TiVo. 

The only solution appears to be to delete the recordings and download them again.


----------



## wannarock2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Going through the slow grind on the Tivo Forum on this same problem. You may want to chime in and let them know you are experiencing the same issue (you may have already in another post that I have not seen). Just wanted to let you know I'm sharing your pain. 

https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/f...D=11276465&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Two things.

1) I think it's related to this issue, which I've called in a logged a bug on: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=533682

2) I'm an All-Star over there. I used to spend a lot of time helping out. I sorta burned out on it and TiVo stopped appreciating the work the All-Stars were doing. I haven't been over there in ages.


----------

